# Everlasting Super-Battery On the Horizon?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Stanford University researchers identify compounds that would, in theory, produce batteries that could last 30 years.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Some interesting stuff at the bottom of the story too:

*Battery Developments*

Meanwhile the race by researchers to improve the performance of batteries continues.
Back in March, a team of electrical engineers at Illinois University revealed they were developing a new type of battery that could extend the running time of mobile phones a hundredfold.
That battery uses carbon nanotubes, which are 10,000 times thinner than a human hair, rather than traditional metal wires. According to the engineers, the energy consumption of a battery is proportional to the size of the components used to store and retrieve information, so smaller wires result in lower energy usage.
Other researchers from the University of Maryland have also been working to improve the capacity of lithium-ion batteries. Last year it was reported that a biological virus known as the Tobacco mosaic virus (TMV) could increase the surface area of electrodes in a battery, resulting in a ten-fold increase in energy capacity.
Meanwhile in September scientists at the University of Leeds invented a jelly lithium battery. The flexible polymer gel batteries can be shaped and bent to fit virtually any device and can be made just nanometres thick at a rate of ten metres per minute.


----------



## Adventureman (Nov 27, 2011)

With that large deposit of Lithium the found in Afghanistan, how long until the price of the lithium batteries come down????
Man they are pricey...


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Adventureman said:


> With that large deposit of Lithium the found in Afghanistan, how long until the price of the lithium batteries come down????
> Man they are pricey...



Lithium is a very small fraction of the cost of lithium batteries.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They already know how to make everlasting batteries. Edison batteries could fill the bill, too.

However, each of those are costly, and the liquid battery requires high temperatures.


----------

